# Mobile Micro-chipping, NW UK



## LadyFrenchies (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I am due to complete a micro-chipping course with Lantra by late march and thought I would put some feelers out to see if anybody would possibly be interested. I no there is a lot of free micro-chipping services out there but most won't microchip litters. I would be fully qualified and equipped and have my certificate to show.

Let me know guys 

I apologise if I am stepping on anybody's toes in the north west area or if this post is not allowed.


----------

